# What's happening to me!?



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey girls

Would love to hear your thoughts as I'm in a bit of turmoil.

Had a failed cycle in March and had my bleed start on March 28th. I was due my period last Friday but it hasn't come. I'm now a week and a day late but since Tuesday all that I have is spotting. I have my usual cramps and headache but strangely no sore boobs, which I normally have in every cycle before AF. I'm waiting for day 2-5 of my cycle to have some blood work done for my new clinic but it looks like it's not going to come.

Soon after my failed cycle I started taking a lot of supplements which were advised to me by my new clinic. DHEA, COQ10, Omega 3, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Maca and a preconception vitamin. I can't find anywhere that says these will affect your cycle so I'm completely baffled.

Will I return to normal cycles and why am I only spotting but with all the usual AF symptoms (except boobs sore)? I could of sworn I ovulated as well mid-cycle. Is it likely I will have a full AF soon but it's delayed as a result of my cycles getting back to normal? I feel like I am on my period but without the usual amount of blood (sorry TMI)!

I'm so confused and stressed - could anyway offer any advice or shed any light on this? Starting to panic whether my clinic have completely shut my ovaries down all together and that's it for me as I have a low AMH. 

Thank you in advance girls xxx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you done a pregnancy test? Sorry if you have and I'm being dense..


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey..

Yes did one today and it was negative 😟😟

X


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's really difficult to know then, which is why no other replies I think. It sounds to me (guessing) that this is your period but just a really light one? As result of your ivf drugs. I don't think its possible for them to have totally shut your system down permanently, but it's taking a while for it to readjust and your cycles may differ for a bit. Best to ask their advice.
Good luck x


----------



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. Would you believe it that AF is here with a vengeance this morning. Ive never been in so much pain!!

xx


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Hi. My first period after failed IVF has always been delayed - must be the hormones or something. Hope the pain eases soon. x


----------

